# Door glass framing and glass replacement



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,

Below is a picture of one of my doors.
What is the part of the door called that breaks up/frames the glass? Also, is that generally 1 piece of glass or would that be 6 pieces?

And how would I go about replacing the glass? Looking at another door, I see the frame pieces might be nailed in, and if that's the case how do I take it apart without damaging everything?

Thanks


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

On newer doors and windows that's called a grid and the glass is one piece. Older doors have individual panes that are "glazed" in using putty. The old putty must be scrapped out then the glass will fall out in your hands. 
Why do you want to get the glass out?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

titanoman said:


> Why do you want to get the glass out?


This is an old mud room that I'm turning into a 1/2 bath. I want to replace the glass with mirror. I thought it might look cool as well as add privacy to turn the window into a bathroom mirror. Thinking about permanently blocking off the door and putting a sink in front of it. Then put a shelf underneath overtop the sink. I have already installed a new toilet on the opposite wall.


----------

